# Girl on top!



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Buster and Shodu are a mated pair who gave me ten lovely babies earlier this year. They've been out of breeding mode since June, but during the last few days they've started getting a little flirty with each other. 

This morning Buster made heart wings at her, and she responded by striking a "do me" pose. It was obvious that he wanted to accept the offer but he was inhibited by my presence. Shodu got so impatient with his dilly-dallying that SHE mounted HIM! But apparently Buster isn't into any of that kinky stuff, because he ran around until she fell off. It was hilarious.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

rofl, I can see it now , 

That would of been a Kodak moment for sure  well a video moment would be better lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow she's persistent.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!....

that has got to be the funniest I´ve read.... LOL....:rofl:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Wow she's persistent.


Now THAT is an understatement! When Shodu wants something she goes after it, and nobody better get in her way.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:rofl: That must have been hilarious!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I can only imagine how hilarious that must have been! She is definately a woman who knows what she wants!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Now thats a dirty bird :rofl:


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

womens lib has spearheaded its way into the tiel kingdom!!!
Mikey


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Lol, I got a little chuckile out of that. I'm a pretty visual person, lol


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

So funny - and I really got a kick out of your description of it all! LOL! :lol:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This morning they finally got around to doing it the traditional way. I'd been babysitting a young green cheek conure for a couple of months and was sharing breakfast time with him instead of the tiels. But yesterday he went to his real home and I could start having cockatiels with breakfast again. I decided to go with just Buster and Shodu at first since they're not as flighty as some of the others. They repaid me by doing it right there in front of me on the breakfast table. Boy on top, just the way Buster likes it, although Shodu got uncomfortable and shrugged him off sooner than he wanted. Crazy birds.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Kind of a scary thought "Cockatiels with breakfast"! Let me guess...pan fried?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Shodu is always spread on my toast. She's quite fond of bread.


----------

